# Pen Embellishment with a Rose Engine - Video



## YoYoSpin (Apr 8, 2008)

There's a new how-to video in the Library, featuring a Yellowheart closed-end Baron that gets itself embellished with a rose engine lathe. Here's the link (first video on the list): http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 8, 2008)

TOO COOL!  and now it makes sense....

move over Norm Abrahm!


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 9, 2008)

nicely done Ed! Just trying to make my wife understand that I need a rose lathe too!


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice video. Thanks


----------



## ESwindell (Apr 9, 2008)

NOT FAIR NOT FAIR!!!! kick kick kick, stomp stomp stomp, holding breath turning blue, I want one too.

Ed, you already do beautiful work and the videos that you make and release (for free I might add) for others to learn from are outstanding and much appreciated.  It is said, that coveting is a sin.  Sadly, I am guilty as charged.  Keep up the great work and keep raising the bar.(but maybe you could send me the cheat sheet or crib notes or something?)
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Great work as always Ed. By the way, I think its called a Rubber as it rubs the template. Just a guess though.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for that video Ed, most informative. That rose engine is something else, I can see you having some fun with that!


----------



## jhs494 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for another outstanding video Ed. That is a very interesting machine, and it looks as if you can do a lot with all the different rosette templates. I'll bet the more you use it, the more ideas that you can come up with.

Thanks again for making the video Ed!


----------



## Aderhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work Ed, i was planning to do this once i get my mdf one built.  Looks like u beater me to being firstLol, i have a few ideas of my own though for different parts of the pen and such.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 9, 2008)

The pen is nice, but I like the Old Glory video, amazing how new technology works,well at least it was new in the  1800s gosh I wish I had the money,


----------



## DocStram (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cool, Ed!   I imagine that you'll probably become very bored with that Rose Engine Lathe.  After all, it's just another toy.  Just let me know when you're ready to get rid of it. I'll send you the money for the postage. 
Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Aderhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, you can always do one of the mdf ones, scroll down this page.http://www.ornamentalturners.org/index.php


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ed nice work as usual. My question has to do with your photo. I see on accasion you have a black boarder around your photo. What program are you using to get this effect and are other effects possible???


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 18, 2008)

John,

I'm using Paint Shop Pro...it has lots of toys and capabilities. Consider getting an older version off eBay for pennies on the dollar rather than buying a new copy:


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 18, 2008)

If you want to learn a little more about the Lindow/White rose engine lathe; you can visit: www.roseengine1.com

And another interesting site that talks about ornamental turning can be found at:  http://www.ornamentalturners.org/Resources/articles.html


----------

